# NYC-Baby boys and girls for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: New York City
Contact: [email protected]

The boys were born on August 14, 2012. The photos were taken on sept 10th, 2012. The rats are healthy and sweet. Two PEW (pink-eyed-white) boys still need homes:

















The girls were born on August 14, 2012. The following photos were taken on sept 11th, 2012. The rats are healthy and sweet. "Momo the mama is the gray hooded one looking over the edge of the box to the right. She is not that big herself. There is only one pic of her, the rest are pics of the babies. Her photo is labeled."

























Thank you,
posted for Lorena by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

I see that someone replied to my similar post on goosemoose that only one boy is left from this litter:
http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4098384.msg5032312#msg5032312


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NEW UPDATE: The boys have been adopted but the momma rat and two daughters were returned due to allergies. This is one of the daughters needing a home:*









*The other daughter is in the picture above the picture of Momo the Mama (See earlier post above.).*
*Location: New York City
Contact: [email protected]*
*Ratty transport is possible.*

Thank you,
posted for Lorena by Raquel


----------

